# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Unable to even begin with sample

## pbms

Somewhere things went wrong. I have the Pro version, and just trying to get a simple example to run, getting the error:

Server object error 'ASP 0177 : 8000401a' 

Server.CreateObject Failed 

The server process could not be started because the configured identity is incorrect. Check the username and password

Sounds like a simple configuration setting? Help!

----------


## Frank

did you try running the pureasp.asp sample to confirm the basic asp setup?

FK

----------


## pbms

Yes, the pureasp.asp runs without a problem.
Tried the asp-test.asp and getting the above mentioned error Server.CreateObject("ASP.db") Failed 

 :Confused:

----------


## Frank

what O/S are you using? 2003 or 2000 ?

FK

----------


## pbms

2000

----------


## John

Hi,

When you create the package in MTS (component services), there's a couple tabs at the top that you need to look at.  One of them refers to what "identity" (user id) it should run under.  You need to make sure that the DLL is running under an ID with Administrator priviliges.

Either choose the System Account (Currently Logged on User), or "This User" and specify an admin ID.  The catch with "currently logged on user" is that if you log off your server the DLL won't run.  Set this and you should be fine.

Also, you might want to experiment with changing the Activation type (see the Activation tab) from Server to Library.  The component will then run under the process ID of the IIS application itself and won't require an ID.

Take care,
John

----------


## pbms

That was the problem. Wrong user logged in to the server. Thanks so much! :Stick Out Tongue:  
I will try to experiment with the Activation type, b/c I don't want this to happen again!!! 

Thanks,
Gianni

----------

